
If you're interested in racing a mini self-driving car, check this out - Kungpaokenny
https://www.autopowerracing.org/
======
Kungpaokenny
Hey everyone, we're putting on a competition this May to race autonomous power
wheels.

Think Mario Kart, but for autonomous cars. Autonomous Power Racing is for
those interested in self-driving car technology, but haven't found an easy way
to get into it.

Form a small team, hack a power wheels, and race it against others. From
motivated beginners to experts looking to have a little fun, everyone has
something to learn in the heat of competition. Feedback's always welcome!

